# When to switch food?



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I have always switched from puppy food to adult food when my dogs get around a year old. However, after recently reading a breeder/trainer site many of these people said it is fine or even good to switch to adult food around 8-9 months. I have a 8 mon choc male that seems to have finally slowed in growing. He is a little over 80 lbs and i assume he'll fill out around 90 when done. I think height wise he is done. what do you think..when do you guys switch? Does it matter? Some of the guys said that much of the adult food it as good as or better than puppy food. Any thoughts?


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Most vets will tell you 1 year. I know there is some research that I saw about 2 months ago that came out of Kansas State about feeding puppy food all the way to 18 months. I use the 1 year rule.

I think alot depends on what you are feeding as well. I would hate to see a 1 year old go from Purina Pro Plan puppy food to Ol' Roy.

My lab is just under 60 lbs. I used Pro Plan for large breed puppies until age 1 and have moved to Pro Plan Adult until hunting season is over, then she will have to go to Purina One.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

With a large dog like yours overnutrition is a very real concern. Basically the body outgrows the frame and you end up with skeletal issues. I would feed a large breed puppy formula until at least a year. Switching earlier may be ok if you go with a large breed formula.

Brian


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

well i just talked to vet and she recommended a year but..said that if the protein and fat content of the adult were high or similar to the pup food it would be ok. I have always fed him purina puppy chow. I feed my older dog diamond brand. Can't remember which one but i know it has like 25% protein and 18% fat (give or take). I think that is higher than puppy chow. Plus on the chow he craps like a moose with diarreha. I might switch him to that. Anyone else done this?


----------

